# New Standard Formulary - Old Recipes and Formulas - 1912



## agriffin (Oct 27, 2010)

I found some very interesting recipes/formulas I wanted to post.  This is for entertainment purposes only!

BY 
A. EMIL HISS. PH. G. 

AND 

ALBERT E. EBERT. PH. M.. PH. D. 

CHICAGO: 
G. P. ENGELHARD S COMPANY, 
1912


----------



## agriffin (Oct 27, 2010)

*Bust Developer*

BUST DEVELOPERS 

These are of the same type as the 
"skin foods," in fact the latter are al- 
ways mentioned as bust developers. As 
in the case of other portions of the 
body, the bust is developed or enlarged 
when vigorously and frequently mas- 
saged with the assistance of a suitable 
fatty body. The directions given with 
an advertised bust developer were as 
follows : 

Sponge each breast for 10 minutes 
with cold water; follow this sponging 
with brisk friction with a coarse towel 
for 5 minutes. After the breast is thor- 
oughly dried and the skin is in a glow, 
rub the unction well into the skin. All 
motions should be made firmly but with- 
out sufficient force to bruise the ten- 
der tissues or abrade the skin. The 
motions are best alternated from circles 
beginning at the base of the gland and 
decreasing in size until the nipple is 
reached, to straight stroking lines con- 
verging from the base of the breast to 
the nipple. Repeat this treatment twice 
daily. 

The following is what is called Bennett's Breast Developer: 

Castor oil fl.oz. 4 

Glycerin fl.oz. 4 

Alcohol fl.oz. 8 

Peru balsam dr. 1 

Oil of bergamot fl.dr. 1

Oil of lavender flowers m. 30 

Oil of rosemary m. 30 

This is to be rubbed thoroughly into the breasts at night.


----------



## agriffin (Oct 27, 2010)

*Floor Wax or Polish*

Floor Wax or Polish

Instead of sprinkling floor wax in the 
powder form on dancing floors, which 
is a crude but simple way of treating 
floors prior to dancing, floor wax or pol- 
ish in liquid form should be preferred 
as this makes a more satisfactory re- 
sult. The base of these polishes is usu- 
ally beeswax which is either emulsion- 
ized with an alkaline solution or is dis- 
solved in oil of turpentine. 

The floor to be treated should be 
thoroughly cleaned and thoroughly dry. 
If not perfectly smooth, it should be 
made so by sandpapering or scraping 
followed by sandpapering. If there is 
any old paint, varnish or polish on the 
floor it should be removed with lye, 
then thoroughly washing and drying the 
floor. 

In using the polish it should be ap- 
plied in a thin coat, allowed to dry thor- 
oughly, then rubbed hard with brushes 
or cloths until a suitable gloss is ob- 
tained. 

The following preparations have been 
highly recommended as floor polishes :

Dieterich's formula
Yellow wax av.oz. 8
Potassium carbonate av.oz. 1 
Oil of turpentine fl.oz. 1
Water fl.oz. 32 

Heat the wax and water to boiling; 
add the potassium carbonate; boil an- 
other minute or until the wax is emul- 
sified ; remove the vessel from the fire ; 
add the oil, and stir until cold. 

If the floor is well preserved, 16 fluid- 
ounces more of water may be added. 
A brown color may be produced by add- 
ing sienna or umber, and a very dark 
brown, by the further addition of lamp- 
black. 

Hager's formula
Yellow wax av.oz. 8 
Potassium carbonate av.oz. 4 
Water fl.oz. 52 

Heat the wax in an iron vessel with 
40 fluid ounces of water until the wax 
is melted, then add the potassium car- 
bonate dissolved in the remainder of the 
water and boil together until solution 
is effected. 

If it be desired to color the polish, 
add 1/2 to 1 a v. ounce of annatto pre- 
viously dissolved in a little alcohol.


----------



## agriffin (Oct 27, 2010)

*Make your own fly paper!*

Make your own fly paper!

Rosin av.oz. 6 
Lard oil fl.oz. 2
Balsam of fir av.oz. 1 

Melt the rosin upon a water bath, 
add the other ingredients and spread 
upon paper. The paper should be or- 
dinary printing paper, which has previ- 
ously been "sized," by applying a coat- 
ing of a thin solution of white glue by 
means of a sponge, and hung up to dry. 
The sticky compound is put on whilst 
warm by means of a brush, and the 
paper is then folded together. The pro- 
portion of resin must be varied to suit 
the changes in the temperature.


----------



## agriffin (Oct 27, 2010)

WRINKLE CREAM. 

The following is offered by a beauty
expert under the above name : 

White wax av.oz. 2 
Spermaceti av.oz. 2 1/2 
Wool-fat, hydrous av.oz. 7 
Sweet almond oil fl.oz. 16 
Rose water fl.oz. 12 
Borax, powder gr. 80 

Of course this is only a "cold cream" 
and any other preparation of the same 
kind containing wool- fat may be used 
for the same purpose. See also the fatty 
massage creams and skin foods.


----------



## agriffin (Oct 27, 2010)

LOTION FOR SWEATY HANDS. 

When the hands sweat inordinately so 
as to interfere with work, the following 
applications may be used : 

Boric acid dr. 2 
Borax dr. 3 
Salicylic acid dr. 3 
Glycerin fl.oz. 3 
Bay rum fl.oz. 3 

Apply to the hands 3 times a day.


----------



## agriffin (Oct 27, 2010)

SHAMPOO PASTE, CREAM OR JELLY

Many shampoo preparations are now 
put up in the form of pastes or jellies 
which are really soft soaps. Many of 
these are known by the name "egg 
shampoo," but some of these prepara- 
tions do not contain any egg, but are 
merely a perfumed soap. 

Cocoanut oil av.oz. 16 
Potassium hydrate av.oz. 2 
Potassium carbonate av.oz. I 
Oil of rose geranium drops 10 
Oil of bergamot drops 30 
Distilled water sufficient 

Melt the cocoanut oil in a porcelain 
or enameled-iron dish, dissolve the caus- 
tic potash in 8 fluid ounces of distilled 
water, and add gradually and with con- 
stant stirring to the hot oil, continuing 
the heat and stirring until saponification 
is complete. Discontinue the heat, to the 
warm soap add the potassium carbonate 
dissolved in 4 fluid ounces of water, stir 
or beat until the paste is uniformly 
smooth, and finally incorporate the vo- 
latile oils. Other volatile oils or syn- 
thetic perfumes may be used.


----------



## agriffin (Oct 27, 2010)

Cocoanut Oil Hair Dressing

Cocoanut oil was at one time highly 
extolled as a hair grower, hence its use 
in hair oils. The characteristic feature 
of these mixtures is that they deposit a 
portion of the cocoanut oil on cooling. 

Cocoanut oil fl.oz. 8 
Castor oil fl.oz. 6 
Alcohol fl.oz. 14 
Oil of lavender flowers fl.dr. 2 
Oil of bergamot drops 60 
Oil of rose geranium drops 20 

Melt the cocoanut oil, and add it to 
the castor oil dissolved in the alcohol. 
Shake well together and add the volatile 
oils.


----------



## agriffin (Oct 27, 2010)

PERFUMES FOR HAIR OILS AND 
POMADES

The following mixtures may be em- 
ployed for perfuming oily mixtures 
which are intended to be used as hair 
oils and hair pomades. 

Oil of lavender flowers fl.oz. 1
Oil of rosemary fl.oz. i1 
Oil of clove fl.dr. 2 
Oil of cassia fl.dr. 1 

Oil of bergamot fl.dr. 10 
Oil of lemon fl.dr. 4 
Oil of clove drops 20 
Oil of orange drops 20 
Oil of cinnamon drops 10 
Oil of bitter almond drops 5 

Oil of bergamot fl.dr. 7 
Oil of rose fl.dr. 1 
Oil of rose geranium m. 30 
Oil of clove ....fl.dr. 1 1/2

Oil of bergamot fl.dr. 5 
Oil of sandalwood fl.dr. 1 1/2 
Oil of orris, liquid fl.dr. 1 1/2
Oil of clove drops 40 
Oil of rose drops 20 

Oil of bergamot fl.dr. 4 
Oil of rose m. 30 
Oil of cassia m. 30


----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Bust Developer*



			
				agriffin said:
			
		

> BUST DEVELOPERS



that whole section just sounds awful  lol!

I also enjoyed the "LOTION FOR SWEATY HANDS"


----------



## IanT (Oct 28, 2010)

awesome!! Its amazing to see where it all started lol...


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 28, 2010)

Interesting formulas; thank you.


----------



## Mayren (Oct 29, 2010)

I love history of products.! soo awesome.  Almost as awesome as Soapbuddy's antique books. 

All kinds of great finds with you guys


----------



## Lindy (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Bust Developer*



			
				agriffin said:
			
		

> BUST DEVELOPERS
> 
> 
> Sponge each breast for 10 minutes
> ...



This section made me cringe. Sounds unpleasant and extremely painful.

Thanks for posting. It sure makes for interesting reading.


----------

